# How much of the global population could you beat in a fight?



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

80 PERCENT.roud:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Woot for pacifism!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I would love to say more than 50, but I have Fibromyalgia and a BMI of 16.3 :sad:


----------



## Pelle (Jan 13, 2011)

Physically, I'm one of the weakest healthy young men on earth. I'm quite agile and smart though, so that might come as an advantage. If we'd be talking about healthy people who aren't either too young or too old... I'd say about 15-20%. No idea how many people are healthy people who aren't either too young or too old .

However, taking mental aspects into consideration, I wouldn't be able to seriously hurt someone. A single well placed kick or punch to make them feel some pain if they REALLY piss me off (so much that I lose self-control for a second) maybe, but as for a real fight:


Premium G said:


> Woot for pacifism!


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

60%. Maybe that's overestimating it but if you're looking at the whole world, there's a lot of weak and malnourished people out there so I could probably take them easily. And there's alot of children in some of those countries and I could probably defeat most of those as well.

If you comparing me to others in my own country, it's probably lower, maybe somewhere around 30-40%. I'm not especially strong or atheletic.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder who would win a fight of the 3 people (as of this post) who selected that they're the weakest person on earth...


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i tried to answer this honestly but it may seem like i am lying. i am a master level martial artist, and i assume that most people on earth are not, so i answered 70%. i figure 30% is still a very large number of people, so it is possible it is higher than 70%.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

How many people are starving in africa?

And I reckon I can take most people over 60, and under 16...

So, like 30%?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ummm... yeah, I'm a short, tiny weakling... but I'm going to say 10% just to boost my self-esteem. I might be able to take down a few old ladies or a little kid.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd say I've fought the average joe! Won 2/3 so far! Woot woot! I'd go with that percentage of 66.67% but probably deviate down to a more realistic number like 50%. Fighting is scary. I've met three people in college whom I randomly sat next to and got to know(befriended two of them) and it turned out they were trained in judo, muy thai, etc and had actually competed in MMA(like able to look them up). What scared me was I wouldn't have guessed with two of them. I'd hate to overestimate my abilites to fight someone by sizing up the general population. A lot of people don't look like they can fight but sure can. My greatest fear is getting into a bar fight with some MMA dude.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

According to the statistics, 17 percent of people are in the top 10 percent. That being the case, the odds of running into one of them is higher than actually possilbe, so best if I don't go around picking fights.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm really pacifistic, i see physical violence as too crude and pointless. In my opinion there is no problem of any sort, that can't be resolved by means of conversing, debating and disputing. Which in on it's self renders fighting obsolete.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd say about 10%


I don't think I could really beat up the majority of guys, so that drops me down to 60%

Then there are a lot of girls tougher than me 30%

I'd say I could fight for my class and smaller/weaker. Estimate 10-15%


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

No idea I try to avoid violence unless it's necessary or someone _really_ pisses me off, I think I'm a pretty good fighter, but if all else fails then I'm a fast runner too.


----------

